# Super Fat Cajun Fattie (W / Pics)



## tx smoker (Dec 28, 2018)

Been a while since I've had time to post anything. Life has been tumultuous the past several months to say the least. I made this a while ago and got the inspiration from a post one of our members shared that was a mac & cheese fattie. It looked amazingly delicious and I wanted to try something along similar lines, but different. I'd made a few fatties in the past but really wanted to step this up a notch or two. After reading the mac & cheese fattie post, I started making a batch of Andouille sausage, all the while thinking about what to make the fattie with. While stuffing the sausage I had an epiphany. My vertical stuffer has a 90 degree elbow on the bottom to go from vertical to horizontal (as do a lot of stuffers). There is always a good amount of meat in that elbow and the stuffing horn that will not push into the casings once the plunger bottoms out. Usually I take that meat out, put it into the jerky canon, and stuff the rest of it into casings. This time I set it off to the side for later use.....in my fattie. Here is what I managed to conjure up, and it was simply amazing if I do say so myself :-)

Bacon lace wrap with homemade pepper crusted bacon







Spread the Andouille that I'd made earlier






Made some Jambalaya and put that on next. This is one of my absolute favorite rice dishes






A bunch (literally) of fresh green onions






Liberal amount of shredded sharp cheddar cheese






Here's were things got tricky. There was so much stuff in here it wouldn't roll up like a typical fattie. One roll took the entire length of bacon end to end. There was no way this thing was going to stay together to cook so I had to improvise. Got out a bread loaf pan, did my one roll with the fattie, dropped it into the pan, then sprinkled with Cajun seasoning






On the grill and getting happy






Done cooking. Cooked to an IT of 150. I figured if all the rice and stuff in the middle is at that temp, the meat should be 155 to 160. Turned out to be a good guess.






Money shot. I saw no reason to make additional side dishes. Everything you could want is wrapped up in this. Apologies for it being a bit messy but it was SO moist and juicy there wasn't much way to stop the juices from flowing






Close up






Of all the interesting creations I've come up with, this is one of the very best. The depth and complexity of flavors and textures is beyond what I can describe. In one word and the best I can come up with: amazing. This has gone onto the eternal "must do again" list. We had some left-overs that went into the freezer and were eaten later. Blessedly, there was no flavor loss due to being frozen and we loved it as much the second time as the first :-)

Fattie up in Lago,
Robert


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 28, 2018)

It looks good and I like the fillings.

If I may be so bold, try cooking at a much higher temp to better render that bacon.
Heck, toss it under the broiler even.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 28, 2018)

Sup TX...looks delicious! Glad to see you around again my friend.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 29, 2018)

Looks good!!

I just sort of smish my fatties together and pretend they aren't horrible my self. Maybe I need to use a pan as well LOL


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2018)

That looks great!
The next batch of Andouille I make, I'm going to save a pound or so for a fattie!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 29, 2018)

_"If I may be so bold, try cooking at a much higher temp to better render that bacon.
Heck, toss it under the broiler even."_

Thank you sir but I'd hardly call your response "bold". I'd call it "appreciated". About 7 years ago when I found SMF I was able to do OK in the kitchen but knew absolutely nothing about BBQ. Since then my culinary horizons have expanded to the point that I'm considered somewhat of an accomplished cook by my friends and and feel that I can run with the big dogs where making BBQ is concerned. I got to that point by paying attention to the folks here and learning a lot from them. Truth be told though, I kinda like my bacon a little on the chewy side. This stuff is sliced pretty think (8 slices to the pound) so there was lots of bacon goodness that rendered into the finished product. I will say that a darker cook on the bacon adds a lot to the visual aspect of the fattie.

_"Sup TX...looks delicious! Glad to see you around again my friend."
_
Thank you Keith!! Was great to have a few minutes to spend with my SMF family yesterday. Also great to see you again. i had a feeling that with the Cajun moniker it may get your attention. It was your Cajun Blackening season that was applied to the fattie :)

_"I just sort of smish my fatties together and pretend they aren't horrible my self. Maybe I need to use a pan as well LOL"_

Howdy Tom!! Great to see you again sir. This one was a bit strange. I'd never had any problems rolling up the fatties before but this one was just too fat. The pan did work to get it cooked and keep it from falling apart but you'll want to set the finished product on a towel before cutting to serve. There is a lot of grease in the bottom of the pan when it gets all done. Does not affect the flavor at all, it just looks bad with grease all over the plate if you don't drain it a little bit.

_"That looks great!
The next batch of Andouille I make, I'm going to save a pound or so for a fattie!"_

Thank you for the kind words Al. It really was very good and i'd recommend it to anybody. I've pretty much come to the conclusion however that you can make a fattie with pretty much anything as long as the ingredients make sense. Did a little reading through this sub forum this morning (never been in here before) and am blown away by the variety of things I've seen people make fatties with. It's kind of mind boggling :)

Off to make breakfast for my amazing wife,
Robert


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 29, 2018)

TS, Great ingredients in that fattie, it looks delicious!


----------



## ksblazer (Jan 6, 2019)

Good looking Cajun fattie. 

Havent tried making one Cujun style yet. But I like some jambalaya. So I'm sure I would like it in a fattie as well. 

The last few fatties I've made have been overstuffed as well. Seem to want to add a little extra to make it even better and overload the bacon weave.


----------

